# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Πρόβλημα σε πόδι καναρινιού.

## jenia21



----------


## mitsman

Εσυ τι βλεπεις Δαμιανε??? για εξηγησε μας λιγο τι ειναι αυτο που βλεπεις και σε ανησυχει... γιατι δεν ειναι και πολυ καλη η φωτο... μαλλον μιλας για το κατω του ποδιου... εχει γινει σαν σφουγγαρακι??? κατι κιτρινα σαν "πουρι" να το πω ετσι?????
Μιλας για καποιο εξωγκομα στα δαχτυλακια του????
Η εχει υπερκερατωση και ειναι αναποδα η φωτο και δεν βλεπουμε?

----------


## jenia21

Καλησπερα παιδια εψαξα σε διαφορα ποστ αλλα ποιο πολυ μπερδευτικα.Ακαρεα;ποδαγρα  ;υπερκερατωση;Ειναι σε 2 καναρινακια αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω αλλες φωτο.Σε αυτο το προβλημα ειναι αναμεσα στα δαχτυλα τα μπροστα και το πισω του εχει ενα εξογκωμα ενω στο αλλο ειναι κατι σαν λεπια.Απο κατω ειναι κατι σαν πουρι σαν να εχουμε μουλιασει τα δαχτυλα αλλα πιο σκληρο.Δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω καλυτερα.

----------


## mitsman

Οταν εχουμε λεπια απο την πανω πλευρα μιλαμε θεωρω ξεκαθαρα για ακαρεα των ποδιων και πρεπει να κανεις θεραπεια με επιθολ η βαζελινη καθημερινα μιση ωρα πριν νυχτωσει... κανοντας μασαζ με ενα απο αυτα στα λεπια μεχρι να αποροφησει ολη την ποσοτητα που εχεις βαλει στα δαχτυλα σου.... προσοχη μην βαλεις πολυ αλλα ουτε και λιγο.... οσο πρεπει ωστε να μην περισσεψει αλλα και να κλεισουν τα κενα απο τα λεπια!!!!



Αυτο το θεμα νομιζω ειναι αυτο που πρεπει να διαβασεις!

*Το ποδαράκι του είναι πρησμένο*

----------


## jenia21

Οχι Δημητρη δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο.Εχει ενα εξογκωμα στο μεσαιο απο τα 3 δαχτυλα μπροστα και ενα εκει που ενονονται τα μπροστα και το πισω δαχτυλο.Ειναι κατι σαν ξερο λιπος.

----------


## jk21

Ο ΔΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ εχει αυτο το προβλημα σε πιο οξυμενη μορφη*Εξογκώματα σε πόδι καναρινιού*περισσοτερο απο ολα με κανει εντυπωση το << λιπωμα >> αν μπορω να το πω ετσι που ειναι κατω απο την παρουσα ακριβως και φαινεται σαν λευκη ελια  ( λες και ειναι 4ο δαχτυλο σχεδον ) . δεν μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια τι ειναι .ο Γιωργος στο δικο του προβλημα ειχε χρησιμοποιησει επιθολ .θα ηταν ενδιαφερον αν το δει να μας πει και κεινος τα νεα του 

υπαρχει περιπτωση να πατησανε καποιο περιεργο υλικο πχ υαλονηματα ή κατι τετοιο;

----------


## jenia21

Δημητρη ειναι σαν το ποστ που ειπες αλλα εχει και αυτα τα δυο εξογκωματα το αλλο ειναι στο μεσαιο δαχτυλο δεν φαινεται πολυ καλα αλλα εινα το ιδιο με αυτο που ειδες και ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο που ειχαν και οι καρδερινες.Καποιος γιατρος που τις ειχε δει μου ειπε να παρω tampernil pomada αλλα δεν προλαβα να δω διαφορα λογω απωλειας των πουλιων μαλλον απο το στρες.Για να σας προλαβω η κλουβα με τις καρδερινες και τα καναρινακια δεν εχουν καμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο.Καπου διαβασα για υπερβολικη δοση πρωτεινων μηπως εχει καποια σχεση αυτο;Ειχα μια ταιστρα με αυγοτροφη μονιμα μεσα στα πουλια..

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εμενα δεν μοιαζει ετσι (τουλαχιστον αποσο ξεχωριζω στη φωτο)...

Ειναι κιτρινωπα εξογκωματα (δεν ξερω και πως να τα περιγραψω...)

Με το επιθολ δεν χαθηκαν αλλα σαν να μαραθηκαν ελαφρα...

Δεν εχω βρει λυση ακομα..

Το καναρινι φαινεται κεφατο και κελαηδαει.

Φοβαμαι ομως οτι το ενοχλει και ισως να το ποναει κιολας γιατι καποιες στιγμες βλεπω σαν να το "φυλαει" το ποδι και να μη το ακουμπαει στην πατηθρα...

----------


## jk21

ΔΑΜΙΑΝΕ η πρωτεινη δημιουργει κιτρινους κρυσταλλους ουρικου οξεος και ειναι κυριως στις αρθρωσεις .δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο εσενα .αυγοτροφη  (οχι βεβαια την ετοιμη που μην νομιζεις οτι εχει και πολυ αυγο ....την προσθετη πρωτεινη απο τα σογιαλευρα που συνηθως εχει μεσα την αποκτα ) δινω και γω ολο το χρονο καθε μερα εκτος απο τελος πτεροροιας μεσα δεκεμβρη που δινω 2-3 μερες μονο ανα βδομαδα .τωρα ξεκιναω να αυξανω ξανα σταδιακα .

πιστευω οτι ειναι ειτε καποια μολυνση (αλλα οχι το γνωστο bumble foot )

http://www.google.gr/search?q=bumble...w=1280&bih=835


ή ερεθισμος απο καποιο υλικο (που ισως μπαινει κιολας στο δερμα αν ειναι πολυ μικρο )

αν βλεπεις να επεκτεινεται σε αρκετα πουλια ειναι ενας λογος παραπανω να το δει κτηνιατρος  .δεν μπορω να ξερω αν ειναι καποιο μικροβιο για να γινει κουβεντα για αντιβιωση (αν ειχε τη μορφη του bumble foot θα ηταν μαλλον αναγκαια ) αλλα να τα ενισχυσεις με βιταμινη Α ,να απολυμανεις πατηθρες  και αν γινεται να βαλεις καραβοσχοινο αντι αυτων ,νομιζω θα ηταν σωστες κινησεις .βγαλε μια κοντινη φωτο μηπως ειναι πιο διαφωτιστικη και σου πω μηπως να εδινες τοπικη αντιβιοτικη αγωγη  ( αλοιφη )  ή αλοιφη για ακαρεα .

----------


## Antigoni87

Το πατάει το πόδι κανονικά Δαμιανέ; Ελπίζω να είναι περαστικό.. Πάντως αν το έχουν 2 καναρινάκια, μήπως είναι κάτι κολλητικό που θέλει προσοχή..
Εγω πάντως δε θα ξεκινούσα από αντιβίωση αλλά όπως είπαν παραπάνω τα παιδιά, απολύμανση και επιθόλ! Και αν δεν έβλεπα αποτελέσματα σε 5-6 μέρες, θα το έψαχνα και σε άλλους γιατρούς. Ελπίζω να προκειται απλώς για ακάρεα σε προχωρημένη μορφή! Γιατί αν είναι έτσι, λύνεται το πρόβλημα εύκολα!

----------


## jenia21

Παιδια δεν μπορω να βγαλω καλυτερη φωτο και ανεβασα βιντεο, πιστευω να φαινεται καλυτερα τωρα.

----------


## mitsman

Στο δευτερο βιντεο τι πουλακι ειναι?? καρδερινα???


Αυτο που μπορω να πω με σιγουρια ειναι οτι στο πρωτο εχει τεραστια νυχια!!! και σιγουρα ακαραια των ποδιων!!! σιγουρα θελουμε εφαρμογη pulmosan η scaatt... και μετα epithol ή βαζελινη να το αλοιφεις και να του κανεις ελαφρυ μασαζ για κανενα λεπτακι!

----------


## jenia21

Δημήτρη ειναι καναρα 3 χρονών.Το pulmosan εννοείς το υγρό της bogena; Πόσο θελει απο αυτό για θεραπεία;

----------


## mitsman

*Εφαρμογή Pulmosan*Μια σταγονα στο "μπουτι".. ανα 9 μερες. θα το κανεις 2-3 φορες...

Να σου επιβεβαιωσει ομως και καποιος πιο εμπειρος... 
*

Εφαρμογή Epithol*

----------


## xXx

Κόψε τα νύχια στα πουλιά καταρχήν. Κατά δεύτερον βάλε στο πουλί epithol κάθε βράδυ πριν να σουρουπώσει για μία εβδομάδα και τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Στο πρωτο βιντεο τα εξογκωματα μοιαζουν πολυ με αυτα που εχει το δικο μου καναρινι...

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι ειναι ακαρεα .με αυτο μοιαζουν αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση που εχει σχηματιστει εκεινο το πραγμα απο κατω σαν επιπλεον ιστος .αυτο με μπερδευει .δεν ξερω αν μπορει να κανουν κατι τετοιο τα ακαρεα

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ακάρεα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την δικιά μου κανάρα. Όπως σου είπαν τα παιδια, απάλειψη με επιθόλ, πρωί και βράδυ και σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες θα περάσει.

----------

